# Badlands 2200 for sale with new water bladder



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a 2 year old Badlands 2200 for sale. Its the Realtree XTRA camo

I have with it a brand new 95oz water bladder that fits with the pack.

Link to Ad

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31599880&cat=225


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Still got this if anyone is interested Ill drop to 150


----------

